# Stingrays?



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

Hello Everybody,

Has anyone had any luck gigging stingrays bayside? I will have one night of shark fishing available for Thanksgiving, and I want to know what my bait options might be.

Thanks


----------



## Guynamedtom (Oct 6, 2013)

I am not sure if its allowed at the boardwalk in Pensacola, but they are all over under the dock lights there at night and easy to spot.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

The cownose rays have been running the beach when its calm and clear. Go out with a snatch hook, just make sure you dont snag the baby manta rays.


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

I have a 15-20 lb cownose carcass you can have if you can come get it from Milton. I have my freezer full of other cownose and can't fit it in there.


----------



## bentrodz4l (May 19, 2013)

Last nite did some shark fishing at Navarre an the cownose were thick along with bonito an lil blues!!!!


----------



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

Foreverfishing, Do those carcasses still have wings attached? If not, do the bodies work just as well for bait? 

For snatching rays, is it as easy as walking the beach with a weighted treble hook?

Thanks


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

JD7.62 said:


> The cownose rays have been running the beach when its calm and clear. Go out with a snatch hook, just make sure you dont snag the baby manta rays.


yep, thats what everyone is doing right now.

and those mantas are about full grown. not really around right now though.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

I might give navarre a shot with my snatch hook this week. I thought I could see some dark shadows close to shore one night but wasn't shore. Might have been them


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

Justin618 said:


> I might give navarre a shot with my snatch hook this week. I thought I could see some dark shadows close to shore one night but wasn't shore. Might have been them


they seem to be cruising the second bar. the piers are seeing a lot of them. hit Navarre or P'cola and you should do well. they were comming every 30-45mins when we went.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Oh ok. I'll give that a shot. Have to be a day I don't have the little one. Don't feel comfortable with him on pier.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

lowprofile said:


> yep, thats what everyone is doing right now.
> 
> and those mantas are about full grown. not really around right now though.


They (mantas) were thick yesterday off of Navarre while we were pomp fishing. The cownose rays were thicker.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

JD7.62 said:


> They (mantas) were thick yesterday off of Navarre while we were pomp fishing. The cownose rays were thicker.


really? what a difference a day makes. i was out saturday and saw a bunch of cownose and no mantas. thought it was weird they weren't around. 

well, like JD said, watch out for them.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

LP, what size rod you using for pier to snatch them? I don't really think my surf rod would be good to bring on pier being they're so big. But idk. Haven't done pier in probably 13 years.

I really need to get out there


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

Justin618 said:


> LP, what size rod you using for pier to snatch them? I don't really think my surf rod would be good to bring on pier being they're so big. But idk. Haven't done pier in probably 13 years



i got spooled on my calcutta 200 with 40lb braid and 9lbs of drag.... only because it went under the pier and i couldn't get leverage or break it off until the braid parted on a pylon. i'd use a good 30lb setup though. or even a 40lb with braid and 15lbs of drag. you need to be able to horse them. off the beach, my little calcutta kicks ass. not on the pier.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

lowprofile said:


> i got spooled on my calcutta 200 with 40lb braid and 9lbs of drag.... only because it went under the pier and i couldn't get leverage or break it off until the braid parted on a pylon. i'd use a good 30lb setup though. or even a 40lb with braid and 15lbs of drag. you need to be able to horse them. off the beach, my little calcutta kicks ass. not on the pier.


Ok. I should have a good reel for that. But what about rod? 12' too big for pier casting etc? Or they close enough to just casually drop/cast hook?

Maybe I'll try from beach too. Taking little one is hectic and too crazy on pier for him


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

they'll come right up to the pier so you can drop it on their nose. a 12fter would be handy for keeping your line off the bottom of the pier if it runs under or cast to a school you missed seeing and is now headed away from you.


----------

